# 3 days late fmu



## DixiePrincess

Do you see it?


----------



## Excalibur

I can see something. Good luck :dust:


----------



## crusherwife44

Definitely


----------



## justonemore31

Yes I def see it


----------



## ClairAye

I see it on both, good luck!


----------



## promise07

I see it!


----------



## Samanthatc

Bfp


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something :)


----------



## DixiePrincess

Negative test this morning I’m out


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

:hugs: <3


----------



## emma4g63

Big hugs cx


----------



## justonemore31

OMG I'm so sorry. That sounds like you had a chemical sweety. So sorry.


----------

